# Express Steel Snow Pushers



## Glenhaven Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

Considering using - 

Any input?


----------



## JD Hernandez (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Bud, Same here.. Cant find any reviews  (gamble) 
but i did talk to a guy on CL selling 2 but was asking 1500 each 
and I told him that is the price including shipping, : / ... 
He said no problems ran good only put about 5 hrs total.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 12' protech for sale in Crystal Lake, IL


----------



## honda55 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have two. A 6' for my compact tractor and an 8' for my skid (S175) both are well made and performed great last winter. The welds and fab work are top notch, built very sturdy, cant beat the price either!!

Would post a pic but my computer isn't cooperating.

I would recommend them.


----------



## JD Hernandez (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome... 
Box plow is coming in Friday when its here,
i will upload some pics and a pre inspection review
just hope we get some snow soon... 


Honda55 - How is the cutting edge on your pushers?
what kind of lots or driveways do you use them for?


----------



## MA_Plows (Feb 18, 2017)

Reviving an old thread here!! But was curious about how you ended up liking the pusher from these guys. Anyone else use these?


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

[QUOTE="MA_Plows, post: just took a shot a got a few of them .Haven't used em yet quality looks to be there for sure. I have a protech and a few I picked up from a local steel company in NJ. And these seem to be on the same level as the protech. Like I said I haven't used them yet.


----------



## MA_Plows (Feb 18, 2017)

NJplowguy said:


> [QUOTE="MA_Plows, post: just took a shot a got a few of them .Haven't used em yet quality looks to be there for sure. I have a protech and a few I picked up from a local steel company in NJ. And these seem to be on the same level as the protech. Like I said I haven't used them yet.


Well that is good to hear, I have a 10' protech that is great quality....I also have a bunch of no name brands and those things get beat up real bad. I would love to know how they do for you once you try them out. I am looking to pickup one of them. Thanks!


----------



## Emans_scapes (Dec 25, 2013)

I would be interested as well! Looking at picking up 1-2 pull back pushers for skidsteers. I wouldn’t mind saving $1000+ a piece over the pro tech.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Emans_scapes said:


> I wouldn't mind saving $1000+ a piece over the pro tech.


Cost vs price.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MA_Plows said:


> Well that is good to hear, I have a 10' protech that is great quality....I also have a bunch of no name brands and those things get beat up real bad. I would love to know how they do for you once you try them out. I am looking to pickup one of them. Thanks!


 Yes it is nice to save $1K. Stick with protech the express are junk. Cheap junk rubber edge when new, to much loss of traction.


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

MA_Plows said:


> Well that is good to hear, I have a 10' protech that is great quality....I also have a bunch of no name brands and those things get beat up real bad. I would love to know how they do for you once you try them out. I am looking to pickup one of them. Thanks!


I'll let you know after I use them. I was actually in a few sites today and looked over them again. I really like em more and more every time I look at them lol.


----------

